# Napsgear is amazing!



## nwhicks1821 (Dec 2, 2016)

i ordered my first cycle of test cyp. and winstrol from nap after being referred by a friend, i am fairly new to the anabolic world but i have been lifting for about 3 years now. and not only was the price nearly unbeatable for a great product of quality brand instead of most of the other junk that comes from generic unsanitary underground labs. the customer service was great, shipped and recieved in a very reasonable time, they accept bitcoin as well as cash which is a major plus for security purposes and the results i got from these products were mindblowing! i never imagined i couldve made these kind of gains or had this much strength, but after one cycle the results are beyond impressive and i will definitely be back! btw, since im still pretty new to the steroid game, can anyone give me some advice on what all i should get for my next cycle stack? im 30/m 6 ft. 200lb. i go to the gym about 5 days per week, protein intake is aprox. 200g per day. i would like to a somewhat cut up just enough to have noticeable muscle definition, but more than anything i want to put on extreme mass, i want to bulk up to 240 and stay there. i have previously been at 225 but i fell off for about 8 months and now i started back up with nap and ready to get back on the saddle. any help is appreciated, what all do i need and what dose would be best.  type of test i should use, continue cyp?  deka? tren? dbol? which estrogen blocker and liver aid?...nap has an advanced bulking kit im looking to get but i want to make sure theres nothing else i need to add with my order before i hit the button. thanks!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh you can count on getting plenty of supportive responses. Lol just give it some time


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2016)

how many dicks did you suck for that cycle?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 2, 2016)

Protein intake is rather low.....How many times a day do u change your briefs?


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 2, 2016)

nwhicks1821 said:


> can anyone give me some advice on what all i should get for my next cycle stack?



Try out a stack of BBC's


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 2, 2016)

Go **** your mother and bukkake your dads face when you're done

Fukking naps


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm pretty sure your saddle is a dildo...ride that nappy pony hard bro


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 2, 2016)

How much is Naps paying you?
If I want a source I'll ask some random stranger over the Internet. 
Better read the rules Stud.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 2, 2016)

Actually I would ask the neighborhood heroin dealer if it wasn't illegal


----------



## stonetag (Dec 2, 2016)

Napsgear on this! *Grabbing crotch*


----------



## RISE (Dec 2, 2016)

I ordered from naps gear once.  Ordered some organon pharm, got some vials with handwritten labels that looked like a 5 yr old wrote them.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Dec 2, 2016)

RISE said:


> I ordered from naps gear once.  Ordered some organon pharm, got some vials with handwritten labels that looked like a 5 yr old wrote them.



That's quality.


----------



## Staley40 (Dec 2, 2016)

Yeah napsgear is the shit...literally shit


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 2, 2016)

Rise , how was the quality? 
Shit? Or by some chance was it good?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> Rise , how was the quality?
> Shit? Or by some chance was it good?



I hope you aren't planning on taking a chance


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 3, 2016)

I new here but I have got to say the ball busting is Awsome for scam posts.


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 3, 2016)

And just like that..... banned.
It could all be so simple


----------



## thqmas (Dec 3, 2016)

Best first post, ever.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 6, 2016)

Pillar, in responseto your comment , my big bro at the gym gave me my source, so I know it's real gear, still doing my research though.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 6, 2016)

ThePhantom said:


> I new here but I have got to say the ball busting is Awsome for scam posts.



Hahaha yup!


----------

